# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > أحكام المحاكم الجنائية العربية >  المحكمة الدستورية العليا - الطعن رقم 16 - لسنة 37 قضائية - تاريخ الجلسة 1-3-2015

## hazem mohamed

باسم الشعب 
المحكمة الدستورية العليا 
بالجلسة العلنية المنعقدة يوم الأحد الأول من مارس سنة 2015م، الموافق العاشر من جمادى الأولى سنة 1436 ه. 
برئاسة السيد المستشار/ أنور رشاد العاصي ........ النائب الأول لرئيس المحكمة 
وعضوية السادة المستشارين: الدكتور/ حنفي علي جبالي ومحمد عبد العزيز الشناوي والسيد عبد المنعم حشيش ومحمد خيري طه النجار والدكتور عادل عمر شريف وبولس فهمي إسكندر .............................................. نواب رئيس المحكمة 
وحضور السيد المستشار/ محمود محمد غنيم ........... رئيس هيئة المفوضين 
وحضور السيد/ محمد ناجي عبد السميع ................... أمين السر 
أصدرت الحكم الآتي 
في القضية المقيدة بجدول المحكمة الدستورية العليا برقم 16 لسنة 37 قضائية "دستورية".


المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، والمداولة. 

حيث إن الوقائع - على ما يتبين من صحيفة الدعوى وسائر الأوراق - تتحصل في أن المدعي كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 26992 لسنة 69 قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري ضد المدعى عليه الثالث، بطلب الحكم بوقف تنفيذ ثم إلغاء قرار اللجنة العليا 
للانتخابات رقم 1 لسنة 2015 بدعوة الناخبين لانتخاب أعضاء مجلس النواب 2015، قولاً منه أن هذا القرار مشوب بعيب عدم المشروعية، ومخالفة أحكام الدستور، وأثناء نظر الدعوى دفع المدعي بعدم دستورية نصوص المواد (4، 6، 10) من قانون مجلس النواب والقرار بقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 المشار إليهما، وإذ قدرت المحكمة جدية هذا الدفع، وصرحت للمدعي برفع الدعوى الدستورية، فقد أقام دعواه الماثلة. 

وحيث إن المدعي طلب بجلسة 25/2/2015 الحكم بعدم دستورية القرارين بقانون المطعون فيهما لعدم تضمينهما نص بعدل أعضاء الحزب الوطني المنحل وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وعدم تضمين نص المادة (8) من قانون مجلس النواب شرط حسن السيرة والسمعة، وكان الدفع بعدم الدستورية المبدى منه أمام محكمة الموضوع قد اقتصر على نصوص المواد (4، 6، 10) من قانون مجلس النواب وقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 المشار إليهما، وهي النصوص التي انصب عليها تقدير المحكمة لجدية هذا الدفع، وتصريحها للمدعي برفع الدعوى الدستورية، فإن الدعوى الماثلة تنحل في هذا الشق إلى دعوى دستورية أصلية أقيمت بالمخالفة لنص المادة (29 / ب) من قانون هذه المحكمة الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979، مما يتعين معه الحكم بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة للنصوص المتقدمة. 

وحيث إن من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن ما تغياه المشرع بنص المادة (30) من قانون المحكمة الصادر بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1979 هو أن يتضمن قرار الإحالة أو صحيفة الدعوى البيانات الجوهرية التي تكشف بذاتها عن ماهية المسألة الدستورية 
التي يعرض على المحكمة الدستورية العليا أمر الفصل فيها وكذلك نطاقها، بما ينفي التجهيل بها، كي يحيط كل ذي شأن بجوانبها المختلفة، وليتاح لهم جميعاً - على ضوء تعريفهم بأبعاد المسألة الدستورية المطروحة عليها - إبداء ملاحظاتهم وردودهم وتعقيباتهم في المواعيد التي حددتها المادتان (37، 44 مكرراً 1) من قانون هذه المحكمة المعدل بقرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 26 لسنة 2014، بحيث تتولى هيئة المفوضين تحضير الموضوع المعروض عليها وإعداد تقرير برأيها في شأنه طبقاً لنص المادة (40) من ذلك القانون. 

وحيث إن المدعي لم يضمن صحيفة دعواه النصوص الدستورية المدعي بمخالفتها وأوجه المخالفة طبقاً لنص المادة (30) من قانون هذه المحكمة، بالنسبة للأحكام الخاصة بالانتخاب بالنظام الفردي التي تضمنها نص المادة (4) من قانون مجلس النواب، 
ونصوص قرار رئيس الجمهورية بالقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 المشار إليه، والجداول المرفقة به المتعلقة بهذا النظام، الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء بعدم قبول الدعوى بالنسبة لهذه النصوص في الحدود المتقدمة. 

وحيث إن المادة (4) من قانون مجلس النواب سالف الذكر تنص على أن: "تُقسم جمهورية مصر العربية إلى عدد من الدوائر تخصص للانتخاب بالنظام الفردي، وعدد (4) دوائر تخصص للانتخاب بنظام القوائم، يخصص لدائرتين منهما عدد (15) مقعداً لكل منها، ويخصص للدائرتين الآخرتين عدد (45) مقعداً لكل منهما، ويحدد قانون خاص عدد ونطاق ومكونات كل منها. 
..................................................  ......................". 

كما تنص المادة (6) من القانون ذاته على أن: "يشترط لاستمرار العضوية بمجلس النواب أن يظل العضو محتفظاً بالصفة التي تم انتخابه على أساسها، فإن فقد هذه الصفة، أو غير انتماءه الحزبي المنتخب على أساسه أو أصبح مستقلاً، أو صار المستقل 
حزبياً، تسقط عنه العضوية بقرار من مجلس النواب بأغلبية ثلثي أعضاء المجلس. 
وفي جميع الأحوال لا تسقط عضوية المرأة إلا إذا غيرت انتماءها الحزبي أو المستقل الذي أُنتخبت على أساسه". 

وتنص المادة (10) على أن "يقدم طلب الترشح لعضوية مجلس النواب" في الدوائر المخصصة للانتخاب بالنظام الفردي، من طالبي الترشح كتابة إلى لجنة انتخابات المحافظة التي يختارها للترشح، خلال المدة التي تحددها اللجنة العليا للانتخابات على ألا تقل عن خمسة أيام من تاريخ فتح باب الترشح. 

ويكون طلب الترشح مصحوباً بالمستندات الآتية: 
..................................................  ........................ 
..................................................  ........................ 
إيصال إيداع مبلغ ثلاثة آلاف جنيه، تودع خزانة المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة بصفة تأمين. 
..................................................  ........................ 

وتسري الأحكام المنصوص عليها في الفقرات السابقة على مترشحي القوائم، على أن يتولى ممثل القائمة الانتخابية اتخاذ إجراءات ترشحهم بطلب يقدم على النموذج الذي تعده اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، مصحوباً بالمستندات التي تحددها اللجنة لإثبات صفة كل مترشح بالقائمة، وبإيصال إيداع مبلغ ستة آلاف جنيه بصفة تأمين للقائمة المخصص لها (15) مقعداً ويزاد هذا المبلغ إلى ثلاثة أضعاف للقائمة المخصص لها (45) مقعداً. 
..................................................  ....................". 

وتنص المادة الثانية من قرار رئيس جمهورية مصر العربية بالقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 في شأن تقسيم دوائر انتخابات مجلس النواب على أن "تقسم جمهورية مصر العربية إلى مائتين وسبع وثلاثين دائرة انتخابية تخصص للانتخاب بالنظام الفردي، 
كما تقسم إلى أربع دوائر انتخابية تخصص للانتخاب بنظام القوائم"، وتنص المادة الثالثة على أن "يحدد نطاق ومكونات كل دائرة انتخابية وعدد المقاعد المخصصة لها، ولكل محافظة، طبقاً للجداول المرافقة، بما يراعى التمثيل العادل للسكان، والمحافظات، 
والتمثيل المتكافئ للناخبين". 

وحيث إن من المقرر في قضاء هذه المحكمة أن شرط المصلحة - وتندمج فيه الصفة - هو من الشروط الجوهرية التي لا تقبل الدعوى الدستورية في غيبتها، وقوامها أن يكون الحكم في المسألة الدستورية لازماً للفصل في مسألة كلية أو فرعية تدور حولها الخصومة بأكملها أو شق منها في الدعوى الموضوعية، ويتحدد مفهومها على ضوء عنصرين أولين يحددان مضمونها، أولهما: أن يقيم المدعي - وفي حدود الصفة التي اختصم بها النص التشريعي المطعون فيه - الدليل على أن ضرراً واقعياً قد لحق به، ويتعين أن يكون هذا الضرر مباشراً، مستقلاً بعناصره، ممكناً إدراكه ومواجهته بالترضية القضائية، وليس ضرراً متوهماً أو نظرياً أو مجهلاً. وثانيهما: أن يكون مرد الأمر في هذا الضرر إلى النص التشريعي المطعون عليه، فإذا لم يكن هذا النص قد طبق على المدعي أصلاً، أو كان من غير المخاطبين بأحكامه، أو كان قد أفاد من مزاياه، أو كان الإخلال بالحقوق التي يدعيها لا يعود إليه، فإن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة تكون منتفية، ذلك أن إبطال النص التشريعي في هذه الصور جميعاً، لن يحقق للمدعي أية فائدة عملية يمكن أن يتغير بها مركزه القانوني بعد الفصل في الدعوى الدستورية، عما كان عند رفعها. 

وحيث إن نص المادة (6) من قانون مجلس النواب تتناول بالتنظيم حالة إسقاط العضوية عند فقد الصفة أو تغيير الانتماء الحزبي الذي تم انتخاب العضو على أساسهما، وكان المدعي لم يكتسب عضوية مجلس النواب، وبالتالي لم ينطبق عليه هذا النص بحسبانه من غير المخاطبين بأحكامه، ومن ثم فإن المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة في هذا الشق من الدعوى تكون منتفية. 

وحيث إن دستور سنة 2014 القائم قد أولى صفة "المواطنة" أهمية بالغة، إذ قرنها، بنص أولى مواده، بسيادة القانون، وجعل منهما أساساً للنظام الجمهوري الديمقراطي الذي تقوم عليه الدولة، ونص كذلك في المادة (4) منه على أن السيادة للشعب وحده، يمارسها ويحميها، وهو مصدر السلطات، ويصون وحدته الوطنية التي تقوم على مبادئ المساواة والعدل وتكافؤ الفرص بين جميع المواطنين، كما كفل في المادة (87) منه مشاركة المواطن في الحياة العامة كواجب وطني، وجعل لكل مواطن الحق في الانتخاب والترشح وإبداء الرأي في الاستفتاء، وفي هذا السبيل؛ تلتزم الدولة بإدراج اسم كل مواطن بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين دون طلب منه، متى توافرت فيه شروط الناخب، وأوجب في المادة (102) منه مراعاة التمثيل المتكافئ للناخبين، ومؤدى ذلك كله وفقاً لما جرى عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة أن تحقيق السيادة للشعب، لا يتأتى إلا من خلال كفالة حق المواطنين جميعاً في انتخاب قادتهم وممثليهم في إدارة دفة الحكم، متى توافرت فيهم شروط الانتخاب، ويكون لكل مواطن حق إبداء الرأي في الانتخابات والاستفتاءات، ومن ثم لا يجوز حرمان أي مواطن من ممارسة هذا الحق الدستوري، إلا إذا حال بينه وبين ممارسته مبرر موضوعي مؤقت أو دائم يرتد في أساسه إلى طبيعة حق الاقتراع وما يقتضيه من متطلبات كبلوغ سن معينة تؤهله لتقدير اختياراته، وألا تعتريه عاهة ذهنية تفقده هذه القدرة، كما أن حق المواطنة يستلزم المساواة بين المواطنين في الحقوق والواجبات العامة، ولا يجوز تقييده أو الانتقاص منه إلا لمبرر موضوعي يتطلبه ولا يشكل في حد ذاته مخالفة دستورية. 

وحيث إنه متى كان ما تقدم؛ وكان المدعي، باعتباره مواطناً، قد ثبتت له صفة الناخب؛ إعمالاً لما نصت عليه المادة (87) من الدستور من التزام الدولة بإدراج اسم كل مواطن بقاعدة بيانات الناخبين دون طلب منه، متى توافرت فيه شروط الناخب، وقد خلت 
أوراق الدعوى الراهنة مما يستفاد منه أن صفة الناخب قد زايلته أو أنه قد تجرد منها لأي سبب، فضلاً عن أنه لم يثبت بالأوراق قيام أي مانع يحول بينه وبين مباشرة حقوقه السياسية، وكان قد طعن أمام محكمة الموضوع على قرار رئيس اللجنة العليا للانتخابات رقم (1) لسنة 2015؛ طالباً وقف تنفيذه ثم إلغائه، مستهدفاً وقف إجراء انتخابات مجلس النواب؛ ثم أقام دعواه الدستورية الراهنة طالباً الحكم بعدم دستورية المادتين (4) و (10) من قانون مجلس النواب و القرار بقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 المشار إليه، لمخالفتها أحكام الدستور، استناداً إلى أن تلك النصوص قد أهدرت مبدأي تكافؤ الفرص والمساواة لعدم مساواتها بين عدد المرشحين في القوائم، ولما كانت النصوص المطعون فيها تمس المركز القانوني للمدعي، بصفته ناخباً، وتؤثر فيه، ومن ثم تتوافر للمدعي المصلحة الشخصية المباشرة في دعواه الماثلة، ويتحدد نطاقها فيما تضمنه نص المادة (4) من قانون 
مجلس النواب المشار إليه من تخصيص عدد (4) دوائر للانتخاب بنظام القوائم، يخصص لدائرتين منها عدد (15) مقعداً لكل منهما، وتخصص للدائرتين الأخريين عدد (45) مقعداً لكل منهما، وما تضمنه نص المادة (10) من هذا القانون من إطلاق حرية طالبي الترشح في الترشح في المحافظة التي يختارها، وكذا تحديد قيمة التأمين المقرر إيداعه خزانة المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة بالنسبة لطالب الترشح في الدوائر المخصصة للانتخاب بنظام القائمة المخصص لها عدد (15) مقعداً، وكذا عجز المادة الثانية من القرار بقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 سالف الذكر ونص المادة الثالثة من القرار بقانون ذاته في مجال انطباقه على الانتخابات بنظام القوائم، وجدول دوائر القوائم المرفق به دون غيرها. 

وحيث إن المدعي ينعي على نص المادة (4) من قانون مجلس النواب، وعجز المادة الثانية من القرار بقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 المشار إليه ونص المادة الثالثة من القرار بقانون ذاته في مجال انطباقه على الانتخاب بنظام القوائم، وجدول دوائر القوائم المرفق به، مخالفتها لمبادئ المساواة والعدل وتكافؤ الفرص، لعدم مساواتها بين عدد المرشحين في القوائم على مستوى الجمهورية. 

وحيث إن الدستور قد حرص في المادة (4) منه على كفالة مبادئ المساواة والعدل وتكافؤ الفرص، باعتبارها أساساً لبناء المجتمع وتحقيق وحدته الوطنية، وقواعد ضابطة لسلطة المشرع في تنظيم الحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، كما قرن العدل بالعديد من 
نصوصه، كالمواد (8، 27، 81، 93، 99) منه، غير أنه خلا في الوقت ذاته من تحديد لمعناه، إلا أن مفهوم العدل سواء بمبناه أو أبعاده لا يعدو - كما جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة - أن يكون نهجاً متواصلاً منبسطاً على أشكال من الحياة تتعدد ألوانها، وازناً بالقسط تلك الأعباء التي يفرضها المشرع على المواطنين، فلا تكون وطأتها على بعضهم عدواناً، بل تطبيقها فيما بينهم إنصافاً، وإلا صار القانون منهياً للتوافق في مجال تنفيذه، مصادماً لمبادئ العدل، وغدا إلغاؤه لازماً. 

وحيث إن مضمون مبدأ تكافؤ الفرص الذي يلتزم المشرع بتحقيقه بين جميع المواطنين دون تمييز، طبقاً لنصوص المواد (4، 9، 27) من الدستور، إنما يتصل - على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - بالفرص التي تتعهد الدولة بتقديمها، وأن إعماله يقع عند التزاحم عليها، وأن الحماية الدستورية لتلك الفرص غايتها تقرير أولوية تتحدد وفقاً لأسس موضوعية يقتضيها الصالح العام. 

وحيث إن مبدأ المساواة الذي كفلته المادتان (4، 53) من الدستور مؤداه - على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - أنه لا يجوز لأي من السلطتين التشريعية أو التنفيذية أن تباشر اختصاصاتها التشريعية التي ناطها الدستور بها بما يخل بالحماية المتكافئة التي 
كفلها للحقوق جميعها، سواء في ذلك تلك التي نص عليها أو التي حددها القانون، وبمراعاة أن الحماية المتكافئة أمام القانون التي اعتد الدستور بها، لا تتناول القانون من مفهوم مجرد، وإنما بالنظر إلى أن القانون تعبير عن سياسة محددة أنشأتها أوضاع لها 
مشكلاتها، وأنه تغيا بالنصوص التي تضمنها تحقيق أغراض بذواتها من خلال الوسائل التي حددها، وكلما كان القانون مغايراً بين أوضاع أو مراكز أو أشخاص لا تتحد واقعاً فيما بينها، وكان تقديره في ذلك قائماً على أسس موضوعية، مستلهماً أهدافاً لا نزاع في مشروعيتها، وكافلاً وحدة القاعدة القانونية في شأن أشخاص تتماثل ظروفهم بما لا يجاوز متطلباتها، كان القانون واقعاً في إطار السلطة التقديرية التي يملكها المشرع، ولا يعتبر بالتالي قانوناً مشتبهاً فيه، بل متضمناً تمييزاً مبرراً، لا ينال من مشروعيته الدستورية أن تكون المساواة التي توخاها وسعى إليها بعيدة عن الكمال، ولا يكون تطبيقها عملاً قد أخل بها. 

وحيث إنه وإن كان للمشرع سلطة تقديرية في اختيار النظام الانتخابي طبقاً لنص المادة (102) من الدستور، إلا أن سلطته في هذا الشأن ليست مطلقة بل تجد حدها في عدم الخروج على القيود والضوابط التي قررها الدستور، وعدم المساس بالحقوق والحريات 
التي كفلها، والتمكين للواجبات العامة وممارستها دون قيود أو أعباء تثقلها أو تنتقص منها أو من أحد مكوناتها، ومن بين هذه الضوابط والقيود ما استلزمته المادة (102) من الدستور، وأوجبت على المشرع مراعاته عند تقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية، وهو تحقيق التمثيل العادل للسكان والمحافظات، بحيث لا تستبعد من التقسيم وتحديد الدوائر أية محافظة من المحافظات، أو الكتل السكانية، والتي تتوافر لها الشروط والمعايير التي سنها المشرع، والضوابط التي وضعها الدستور لذلك، أو ينتقص من حقها في هذا الشأن على أي وجه من الوجوه، هذا فضلاً عن وجوب التقيد في كل ذلك بتحقيق التمثيل المتكافئ للناخبين، بحيث يمثل النائب في أية دائرة انتخابية ذات العدد من الناخبين الذي يمثله النواب في الدوائر الأخرى، ولا يعني ذلك أن يكون التساوي بين أعداد من يمثلهم النائب في كل دائرة تساوياً حسابياً مطلقاً، وإنما يكفي أن تكون الفروق بين هذه الأعداد وبين المتوسط العام لأعداد من يمثلهم النائب على مستوى الدولة في حدود المعقول، متى كان ذلك، وكانت الأحكام التي تضمنها نص المادة (4) من قانون مجلس النواب، ونص المادتين الثانية والثالثة من القرار بقانون رقم 202 لسنة 2014 المشار إليه - في حدود نطاقها المتقدم - والجدول المرفق به الخاص بدوائر القوائم، قد اختارت للانتخاب بنظام القوائم تقسيم جمهورية مصر العربية إلى عدد (4) دوائر، وخصص لاثنين منها عدد (45) مقعداً لكل منها، وتتكون أولاهما وهي دائرة قطاع القاهرة وجنوب ووسط الدلتا من عدد (6) محافظات، وعدد الناخبين بها 21.280.268 ناخباً، وعدد سكانها 31.826.460 مواطناً، وتضم ثانيتهما وهي دائرة قطاع شمال ووسط وجنوب الصعيد (11) محافظة، وعدد الناخبين فيها 19.715.314 ناخباً، وعدد سكانها 33.321.638 مواطناً، وقد خصص المشرع للدائرتين الأخريين عدد (15) مقعداً لكل منها، وتشمل أولاهما وهي دائرة قطاع شرق الدلتا (7) محافظات، وعدد الناخبين فيها 6.729.018 ناخباً، وعدد سكانها 10.747.074 مواطناً، وتضم ثانيتهما وهي دائرة قطاع غرب الدلتا عدد (3) محافظات، وعدد الناخبين فيها 7.309.449 ناخباً، وعدد سكانها 10.918.551 مواطناً، كما قضت الفقرة الثانية من المادة (4) من قانون مجلس النواب المشار إليه بأن ينتخب عن كل دائرة عدد من الأعضاء يتناسب وعدد السكان والناخبين بها، بما يراعي التمثيل العادل للسكان والمحافظات والمتكافئ للناخبين، مما مؤداه أن التنظيم المتقدم قد التزم الضوابط الدستورية لتقسيم الدوائر وتوزيع المقاعد بينها، وأن نعي المدعي على هذه النصوص مخالفتها لمبادئ العدل والمساواة وتكافؤ الفرص في غير محله حرياً بالالتفات 
عنه، وإذ لا تخالف تلك النصوص أي نص آخر في الدستور، الأمر الذي يتعين معه القضاء برفض الدعوى بالنسبة لها في حدود نطاقها المتقدم. 

وحيث إن المدعي ينعي على عبارة "التي يختارها للترشح" الواردة بنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة (10) من قانون مجلس النواب، مخالفتها نص المادة (102) من الدستور، بمقولة أن إطلاق هذا النص حق طالب الترشح في اختيار المحافظة التي يختارها للترشح، يخالف الضوابط التي حددها نص هذه المادة، والتي تستلزم أن يكون المرشح من أبناء المحافظة أو المولودين أو العاملين بها أو المقيمين فيها. 

وحيث إن الدستور نص صراحة في المادة (87) منه الواردة بالباب الثالث الخاص بالحقوق والحريات والواجبات العامة، على حقي الترشيح والانتخاب باعتبارهما من الحقوق والواجبات العامة للمواطنين، التي حرص الدستور - على ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - على كفالتها وتمكين المواطنين من ممارستها، لضمان إسهامهم في اختيار قياداتهم وممثليهم في إدارة دفة الحكم في البلاد وتكوين المجالس النيابية ورعاية مصالح الجماعة، وهما حقان متكاملان لا تقوم الحياة النيابية بدون أيهما، باعتبارهما لازمين لزوماً حتمياً لإعمال الديمقراطية في محتواها المقرر دستورياً، ولضمان أن تكون المجالس النيابية كاشفة في حقيقتها عن الإرادة الشعبية ومعبرة تعبيراً صادقاً عنها، هذا ولم يقف الدستور عند مجرد ضمان حق كل مواطن في ممارسة هذين الحقين، وإنما جاوز ذلك إلى اعتبار مساهمته في الحياة العامة عن طريق ممارستهما واجباً وطنياً يتعين القيام به في أكثر مجالات الحياة 
أهمية لاتصالها بالسيادة الشعبية التي كفلها الدستور وأكد عليها في المادة (4) منه، والتي لا تتحقق لها أبعادها الكاملة إلا بضمان هذين الحقين، وكفالة ممارسة المواطنين لهما ممارسة جدية وفعالة، دون قيود تفرغهما من مضمونهما وتعطل جوهرهما، أو تنتقص منهما أو تؤثر في بقائهما، أو تتضمن إهداراً أو مصادرة لهما، ومن أجل ذلك قضت المادة (92) من الدستور بأن الحقوق والحريات اللصيقة بشخص المواطن لا تقبل تعطيلاً ولا انتقاصاً، ولم تجد للمشرع عند تنظيم ممارستها أن يقيدها بما يمس أصلها وجوهرها، وهو الالتزام الذي يقيد المشرع عند تناوله تقسيم الدوائر الانتخابية، طبقاً للمعايير التي تضمنتها المادة (102) من الدستور، والتي أوجبت تحقيق التمثيل العادل للسكان والمحافظات، والتمثيل المتكافئ للناخبين، وعلى ذلك فإذا ما حرص المشرع في تنظيمه لحق الترشح بنص الفقرة الأولى من المادة (10) من قانون مجلس النواب على إطلاق حق المرشح في اختيار المحافظة التي يترشح فيها، هادفاً بذلك كفالة هذا الحق وضمان حرية ممارسته بما يحقق له مضمونه وأطره الدستورية، باعتباره أحد أهم مظاهر وتطبيقات ممارسة المواطنين لحقوقهم السياسية، وأحد الوسائل الديمقراطية للتعبير عن آرائهم وإسهامهم في 
الحياة العامة، فإن هذا النص لا يكون مصادماً لنص المادتين (87، 102) من الدستور، كما لا يخالف أي نص آخر فيه، ومن ثم يتعين القضاء برفض الدعوى بالنسبة له. 

وحيث إن المدعي ينعي على التفرقة التي حواها نص المادة (10) من قانون مجلس النواب في قيمة التأمين المقرر إيداعه خزانة المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة بالنسبة لطالب الترشح في الدوائر المخصصة للانتخاب بالنظام الفردي، والقائمة المخصص لها عدد (15) مقعداً، تضمنها تمييزاً غير مبرراً بينهما يخالف مبدأ المساواة. 

وحيث إن المادة (10) من قانون مجلس النواب قد ألزمت طالب الترشح بأن يرفق بطلب الترشح إيصال إيداع مبلغ ثلاثة آلاف جنيه خزانة المحكمة الابتدائية المختصة كتأمين بالنسبة لطالب الترشح في الدوائر المخصصة للانتخاب بالنظام الفردي، ومبلغ ستة آلاف جنيه بالنسبة للقائمة المخصص لها عدد (15) مقعداً، وكانت الغاية من هذا التأمين كما أوضحها نص المادة (26) من قانون مجلس النواب هي خصم تكاليف إزالة الملصقات الانتخابية منه، على أن يرد هذا المبلغ أو المتبقي منه بعد خصم تلك التكاليف إلى المرشح خلال ثلاثين يوماً على الأكثر من تاريخ إعلان نتيجة الانتخاب، وإذ راعى المشرع في تقدير قيمة التأمين مقدار التكلفة الفعلية لإزالة الملصقات، والمسئولية عن ذلك، وكان تقديره في كل هذا قائماً على أسس موضوعية، هادفاً إلى تحقيق غايات لا خلاف حول مشروعيتها، وكافلاً تطبيقها على من تتماثل مراكزهم القانونية بما لا يجاوز متطلباتها، فإن نعي المدعي مخالفة ذلك النص لمبدأ المساواة، يكون في غير محله حقيقاً بالالتفات عنه، وإذ لا يخالف النص المطعون فيه أي نص آخر في الدستور، ومن ثم يتعين القضاء برفض الدعوى طعناً عليه. 

فلهذه الأسباب 

حكمت المحكمة برفض الدعوى، ومصادرة الكفالة، وألزمت المدعي المصروفات، ومبلغ مائتي جنيه مقابل أتعاب المحاماة.

----------

